# Fishing 4 BBQ #3????



## Rat City Hooker

Ralph Smith said:


> Not sure yet, but hope to make it again this year Larry. Will let you know as it gets closer. I could follow you guys over in my van, and maybe bring another eastside helper with me


You and Joe are more than welcome to ride down with Frantz and I. You know it is Frantz's birthday and he might need some special attention.:evil::evil::evil:
We rent the FOP hall and just bring a sleeping bag.
Also don't forget to bring your appetite cause these Q's know how to put a feast.:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55
Larry


----------



## Frantz

I almost starved to death last year, it was shameful.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Frantz said:


> I almost starved to death last year, it was shameful.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Spanky

Frantz said:


> I almost starved to death last year, it was shameful.


Is it possible to starve when enjoying so many beers?



We will try to make a little more food this time. Especially since you worked so hard for the event last year.


----------



## Spanky

I will try and reach the lodge today and make the reservations for the first weekend in May.


----------



## Frantz

Spanky, with the lodge rental, we can make use of their ovens, correct?

I was thinking of making a bunch of bread for the feast.


----------



## Spanky

Yes Frantz, the ovens are available as well as the fryers( but they were nasty ) and anything else in the kitchen. Who doesn't like home made fresh bread?


----------



## jerry516planes

That sounds great! We are in for sure. Chili would be great that early....

I suggest that we raise funds for "BBQ for Our Troops"


----------



## Frantz

Sounds good. I will plan on baking a lot of bread and I will get an earlier start to the cheesy potatoes this year.


----------



## Spanky

jerry516planes said:


> That sounds great! We are in for sure. Chili would be great that early....
> 
> I suggest that we raise funds for "BBQ for Our Troops"


That is a good suggestion Jerry. I have cooked at a couple of those events as have you and Barb, and they are just as worthy for sure.
I am pleased to see that you two will be attending again this year.
Get the salmon in your freezer used up so you can reload.....................again.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

This is the same weekend as the first event in the SHFL out of South Haven. If any of the BBQ'ers are willing to travel north a bit and are willing to work around tournie rules, that could be pretty cool.

Do we ask the BBQ'ers to chip in for expenses, or are we subsidzing the trip? Just want to clear that up.

Or can we barter - I'm rather fond of brisket.......


----------



## Spanky

Far Beyond Driven said:


> This is the same weekend as the first event in the SHFL out of South Haven. If any of the BBQ'ers are willing to travel north a bit and are willing to work around tournie rules, that could be pretty cool.
> 
> Do we ask the BBQ'ers to chip in for expenses, or are we subsidzing the trip? Just want to clear that up.
> 
> Or can we barter - I'm rather fond of brisket.......


here is last years thread for anyone who wants to see what we do and how it comes together. I know its allot of reading, but it was a great time.http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=378147

FBD we all pay an admission amount that goes to fund the event.The BBQ guys will offer up some gas money and cook for the captains. The food costs allot of money too. In exchange the captains and their mates/crews will supply a safe days fishing complete with the tackle and equipment. Most captains will clean their guests catch for them, and most BBQ folks will see to it that no one goes hungry.

The lodge has accommodations for all of our RV's, tents and cookers. Power is limited outside. Inside we have the lodge for 2 1/2 days. It has a kitchen, a bar, TV, restrooms, and a very nice large dining area. It is on the banks of the St. Joe river and just minutes from town.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Saturday night and Sundays don't work for me - it's a stretch to even fish a tournie and still have time for the fam on Saturday, so I probably won't make it down to the Joe. I'll have to fish SH and then run back home.

Still, would love to host someone, and I will clean the fish. Expenses can be paid with BBQ. For brisket I'll work the back of the boat like a mad man until we box out.....


----------



## DangerDan

Spanky said:


> Most captains will clean their guests catch for them


I like that word most...


----------



## Spanky

I have a big problem. The date I picked isn't going to work for the FOP 100. I just got word yesterday. That means we have to find another lodge, or another date. I am very sorry, I guess I should have started planning this in Jan.:sad:

Really messing up my sleep tonight.


----------



## martin1950

Dan,

Would the Roast site work? I know its a further drive to the water and the scenery isnt quite the same, but it does have a paved parking lot and lodge, Maybe the two (2) Marks could use their influence in the community and lock it down. Just a thought.
Martin


----------



## EdB

Don't think moving the date up or out is that critical 3 months out since we all have a lot of time to plan for it. The FOP is great location. That said, if moving the location is still needed, I'll be there. My calander is open all May.


----------



## Spanky

Yep, Martin, I thought about that too. I will do some scrambling today and see what I can find out. I agree ED, we have lots of time to adjust the dates, but so many things on the calendar for May.

I'll be back!


----------



## Spanky

OK, I am hiding under a table with helmet on. I am really at a loss for a better avenue and it was time critical to make the decision. 
It has to be the following weekend guys. I know its mothers day, but we bug out before noon anyways on sunday. I already made the verbal commitment just minutes ago. My only other choice was the 3rd weekend in April.

He had another couple looking at it for a wedding, and it was either grab it or lose it.

What say yee. If it screws someone up, I am totally sorry.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Spanky said:


> OK, I am hiding under a table with helmet on. I am really at a loss for a better avenue and it was time critical to make the decision.
> It has to be the following weekend guys. I know its mothers day, but we bug out before noon anyways on sunday. I already made the verbal commitment just minutes ago. My only other choice was the 3rd weekend in April.
> 
> He had another couple looking at it for a wedding, and it was either grab it or lose it.
> 
> What say yee. If it screws someone up, I am totally sorry.


The new date will work for me Spanky an hope it works for the others.
Larry


----------



## EdB

Works for me.


----------



## martin1950

Works for me too!!!!
But then again, I'm easy.

Martin


----------



## Frantz

WOOHOO! I'm good for that weekend as well.


----------



## Spanky

Well, I awoke today to another scheduling issue. That weekend ( 11-13) is also a cooking competition for us BBQ folks. That means last years rib champs and Barb and Jerry, Brian and his son, and possibly others won't be able to make this.

I don't think it will be a very good event with over half of our BBQ cooks being absent.:sad:

Don't make any firm plans folks. This is killing me.

This event is suspended until I can make it work , or cancel it all together.

Anyone have any input on April 20th-22nd ?


----------



## Ralph Smith

martin1950 said:


> Dan,
> 
> Would the Roast site work? I know its a further drive to the water and the scenery isnt quite the same, but it does have a paved parking lot and lodge, Maybe the two (2) Marks could use their influence in the community and lock it down. Just a thought.
> Martin


I remember this guy saying I could park in his yard a few years back to come fishing, how much room is there? Should be a kitchen,bathroom and all the neccessities:lol::lol: Maybe something like that might be an option. Large yard, pole barn Just a thought. Or a campground that opens early in season over there, should be plenty of sites this time of year


----------



## Spanky

martin1950 said:


> Dan,
> 
> Would the Roast site work? I know its a further drive to the water and the scenery isnt quite the same, but it does have a paved parking lot and lodge, Maybe the two (2) Marks could use their influence in the community and lock it down. Just a thought.
> Martin


I don't have a membership there, but if someone does, and wants to check on our original date May 4-6 I would appreciate it. I think the april date is too soon and to iffy weather wise and fishing wise. I am at a loss right now.
:gaga:


----------



## martin1950

Dan,
I ain't got no influence in that community anymore but I'll spend the day tomarrow trying to check it out.

Martin


----------



## martin1950

Checked out their web site and called Mr. Harper, yep, right after you talked to him. Oh wow, just had a crazy idea but I better talk to you on the phone first. Drop me your phone# by e-mail.

Martin


----------



## jerry516planes

As I see it with the all miles of coast line from Chicago to Ludington we can find a place for Dan's event. Come on guys put on your thinking caps and lets give the Old Capt Dan a few great suggestions. Together we can make this happen for a great cause. It's a long time till May 4th, 2012.


----------



## adjusted3

The roast site will not work, they want $900 for a member ane pay $50.00 a day for a bartender, all drinks come from theh bar and nothing outside......

I checked out 3 other halls and no go for that weekend. 

I too have another idea, I have a freind that owns the local KOA and I will work on him tomorrow to see if that will work....We all may have to pay a 30-50 campground fee but it mught be a viable alternitive....

Let me see what I can do. 

At the least, we can move this up to April 23 and get the lodge on the river, same thing, just 2 weeks earlier.... concern is the weather...I think enough of has tents and sehelters to make thet happen.

thoughts?

Mark


Mark


----------



## Frantz

adjusted3 said:


> At the least, we can move this up to April 23 and get the lodge on the river, same thing, just 2 weeks earlier.... concern is the weather...I think enough of has tents and sehelters to make thet happen.
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> Mark


Or maybe some can come up with cots for inside the lodge for those who need a place to sleep if it is bad out. 

I will try to make whatever you guys figure on work. With all that is happening this year, and the HUGE respect I gained for all I met last year, I hate to see this not happen.


----------



## Spanky

April 20th-22nd is open at the original site. If we think the fishing will be good , and I can get enough BBQ folks involved, we can do that date.
I am curious about the KOA too. What is that location, and how far from the lake,docks,launches?
Mark, let me know what you find out. If that doesn't pan out, there is still the April date. There is also the option of doing it later in the year.

still open for ideas.


----------



## Spanky

jerry516planes said:


> As I see it with the all miles of coast line from Chicago to Ludington we can find a place for Dan's event. Come on guys put on your thinking caps and lets give the Old Capt Dan a few great suggestions. Together we can make this happen for a great cause. It's a long time till May 4th, 2012.


DUDE!, I'm fifty- one. 

:yikes:


You callin me old?

:lol:


----------



## jerry516planes

I asked around and I got the following ideas:

Holland Fish and Game.. Prices on line seemed pretty high.

Ottawa County Sportsman Club - They do not have a web site on line?

Isaak Walton Leage in Holland - They do not have a web site on line?

"Old" No harm intended


----------



## coralee

Holland would be great for me as its home and I would do some checking if I can help out but the fishing is better to the south early on. The fishing should be great the end of April in St Joe so that earlier date should be OK. Hope this works out as last year was great.


----------



## Spanky

coralee said:


> Holland would be great for me as its home and I would do some checking if I can help out but the fishing is better to the south early on. The fishing should be great the end of April in St Joe so that earlier date should be OK. Hope this works out as last year was great.


I am willing to do the early date if every one else is OK with it. Might be a bit chilly for the cooks and the anglers, but I bet the fishing will be right there. The way the winter has gone, I bet we get an early spring.

I can get the FOP lodge for the weekend on April 20-22. At least last time I talked with them it was available. Perhaps tomorrow I will call and check again. I really like that spot for the event. Plus I am a member and would like to get the discount and support the lodge.


----------



## EdB

I like that place too, those dates work for me.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

April works for me also.
How about for you Frantz and Ralph.

Larry


----------



## Ralph Smith

Don't matter to me when Larry, as long as work don't interfer. You know how that goes.


----------



## adjusted3

Book em Danny......

I am good with that date. 

Mark


----------



## Spanky

I'll make the call tomorrow. Thanks for the input guys. Fingers crossed that it hasn't been taken yet.


----------



## Spanky

Spanky said:


> I'll make the call tomorrow. Thanks for the input guys. Fingers crossed that it hasn't been taken yet.


It has not been taken, and a new development, the weekend of april 27-29 has just opened up because of a cancellation of a reservation. 

Would we be better off to go for the later of the two dates, and to those who have said that the 4/20-4/22 date works, would the 4/27-4/29 date work as well?

I told him I would get back to him in a day or so, so please chime in.


----------



## martin1950

You can just flip a coin and lock-it-down, as far as I'm concerned.
With the earlier date, we'd have a better chance to catch "Ho"s", spring Kings and Browns in shallow,IMO.
If'n the water gets bumpy, I'll bring lots of my pier gear to share.

Martin


----------



## EdB

Both dates work for me. Later is more likely warmer for being outside cooking.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

EdB said:


> Both dates work for me. Later is more likely warmer for being outside cooking.


Ditto

Larry


----------



## Frantz

Either date works for me, but if given the choice, the later date works better for me.


----------



## Frantz

If you could get some particulars as time permits. Such as use of oven, outside electric, and all. Maybe an address you could post so some of us can check on hotels and such.

If someone could make room on their smoker for me, I would love to make what I think you will consider to be THE best BBQ sandwich you have ever had. I'll of course purchase a fine piece of ****, will prep and cook it, I just need a smoker with a little room..... Also I am in for any horse play, fishing, cleanup, gopher or other help ANYONE may need and am available for cleanup.

Thank you Spanky for all you do for this event.


----------



## Spanky

I agree with you guys about the 4/27-29 date. I have a better idea for 4/20



I'll call it in tomorrow.

Frantz, you always have a spot on my smoker for whatever you want to cook brother.


----------



## Spanky

OK................Finally. I am relieved to announce our event this year WILL be held on the last weekend in April.

Same place as last year, blossomland FOP 100.
I will get more info on directions unless someone else wants to post them.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Cool, thanks Dan for all of your efforts! I will start to working on clearing the weekend, hopefully that Friday as well to fish wx permitting. Now let's just pray for good weather and safe travels for everyone.


----------



## Frantz

http://www.fop100.org/

http://www.fop100.org/location.html

100 Diller Rd
Benton Harbor, MI 49022

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&s...esult&ct=image&resnum=1&sqi=2&ved=0CCAQ8gEwAA


----------



## Spanky

Franky's got it covered. Thank you sir.!

If I remember correctly there was a couple outlets outside for power on the building itself. There is also a hose hook-up for cleaning fish, or getting water. 
Inside there is a couple ovens, a flat top, a chargriller, a deep fryer a fridge(although it has very few shelves hehehehe). It is a full kitchen with good sinks for mopping and washing up stuff.
The banquet facility part of the lodge is large enough to hold 150+ people with chairs and tables.

There is room for some RV's although no hook-ups for them. You can bring a sleeping bag and cot/matress and sleep in the lodge also.


----------



## martin1950

Yahoo!!!!!!!!

Martin


----------



## adjusted3

I am in....Date is just fine. 

Mark


----------



## Spanky

Got allot of interest at some of the BBQ sites. Might have a couple guys come from Cali again.
Next week I will start sign-up threads complete with all the specifics.

The way this weather is going, I think we might be perfect for the spring King bite at St Joe.


----------



## Frantz

I'm obviously in!

And would love to judge again, that was a good time.


----------



## coralee

Looks like we may need air conditioning if this weather keeps up.


----------



## Frantz

Spanky, do we need a new and improved NEW thread on this outing?


----------



## Spanky

I know, it is due, I need just a couple more days to nail down all the particulars before I make the final announcement with all the info included.
I will try to have it all done and posted by the end of this week. The date and place is firm now, just need to iron out the other stuff.

Thanks for the bump.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Spanky said:


> I know, it is due, I need just a couple more days to nail down all the particulars before I make the final announcement with all the info included.
> I will try to have it all done and posted by the end of this week. The date and place is firm now, just need to iron out the other stuff.
> 
> Thanks for the bump.


Dan think this should be a sticky. 
Larry


----------

